# Handheld GPS



## canadian omc (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello guys, does anyone have any experience with the small handheld units on the water? I have been looking at the Etrex 20, however the sales person cannot offer insight to the accuracy of this unit in a marine environment.
Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 29, 2015)

What are you going to use it for. The smaller, cheaper units are good for speed and marking waypoint areas. If you want more pinpoint accuracy, you may need to spend a little more money.
I have two older models (Colorado and etrex vista). They can be 15ft off sometimes.


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think you would be a-ok with those handheld units. I have an old magellan unit and it works great while geocaching, should be even better in a marine application where no trees or other obstructions will interfere. GPS don't care if it is over land or water, in water is a different story.
Tim


----------



## DaleH (Mar 29, 2015)

Etrex are fine units for that! I find great accuracy in a saltwater environment and once used one in my dingy to find and track waypoints through a very shallow water area strewn w/ rocks. Then transferred them to my GPS on the big boat.


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 29, 2015)

I've got a Garmin 76cx. I purchased a holder that mounts to my console, at adjustable angles, and power it through an accessory plug from my battery. With the marine chart chip installed works great on my boat. I can also us it on land with the road map chip - or just the general terrain maps.


----------



## canadian omc (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you all for taking the time to provide this information. This will definitely help with the decision making.


----------



## Tallpine (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a Delorme PN60 I use for marking fishing waypoints on lakes. It has worked well for me. A lot of lakes we fish have 10mph speed limits so it comes in handy for checking boat speeds as well. It is also waterproof.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 31, 2015)

I was under the impression that the standard GPS units had a built in error margin to them of something like +/- 30 ft. I know the commercial grade units they use for agriculture and construction can get down to around +/-2 inches and better depending on the system. I've used my Garmin hand held when I hang my deer stand in the dark and I've always managed to find my stand the next morning (usually before it starts to get light). I've never used it to mark a fishing spot but I would bet mine would get me within a boat length or two of the spot.


----------



## rabbit (Apr 4, 2015)

Etrex 20 is a good unit. Small but batteries last a long time. It works with the free maps available at gpsfiledepot.com
I have a bigger unit (Oregon?) with a couple more features but it chews batteries so I use the Etrex. I now have a Garmin
541 on the boat but I still use the Etrex all the time.


----------



## canadian omc (Apr 5, 2015)

The reason for the handheld is due to the fact we own 3 boats :mrgreen: and just want something we can use on and off the water.


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 5, 2015)

I think the etrex 20 will work just fine for the way you want to use it. I used my vista for years, hiking and boating. Was always happy with the performance. Moved to a Colorado for the bigger screen, but still used the etrex too.
I would recommend a ram mount for it. That would be the original ram mount brand, not a knock off one. It is modular, so you can change parts to suit your needs.
If you have a flat mounting surface, get the suction mount. 

https://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-HOL-GA48U


----------



## Riverdog (Apr 5, 2015)

canadian omc said:


> The reason for the handheld is due to the fact we own 3 boats :mrgreen: and just want something we can use on and off the water.



I have a blazer, pontoon, 12ft jon and 3 kayaks. (Just sold a rinker runabout) I used the ram mount/ gps on all of them. :mrgreen:


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 6, 2015)

Can anyone comment on the Etrex 20 lake maps? Are they good, can you see contour lines and maybe follow a depth contour?


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm still using my 12 year old Garmin 60c. It still works great and has been through the ringer spending much of it's life on my handlbars bouncing on jeep trails up in the Smokey mountains. It leaves a cookie trail and I have found it very valuable for returning to your car after hiking/riding in the woods or returning to the ramp after chasing Snook way back in the mangrove forests. If I had to replace it today I would probably go with the 64 https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-World...ASS-Receiver/dp/B00HWL9AR4/ref=dp_ob_title_ce that is Bluechart compatible.


----------

